# Drucker Canon i865



## raida (27. November 2003)

Hallo!
Möcht mir einen neuen Drucker zulegen. Mir wär da der Canon i865 ins Auge gestochen, da er eine Randlosdruckfunktion, versch. Papierschächte usw. aufweist... und das zu einem für einen Studenten erschwinglichen Preis.
Drum wollt ich fragen, ob jemand mit diesem Gerät bereits Erfahrungen gesammelt hat.


----------



## blubber (27. November 2003)

Hi,

einfach in google eingeben und die Testberichte durchlesen. Da erhälst du mit Sicherheit mehr Infos.....

bye


----------

